# The color of Risotto



## hyp0xia (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi All,

I have a question about Rizotto. Every instruction or tip I've read says to make the rice with a stock of some kind. Be it veg, beef, etc. What I've noticed, is that the stock always tends to turn the color of the rice into a brown, tan. But everytime I see a presentation or picture.. its usually white!

Can someone elaborate on this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2008)

Chicken stock can be brown or light colored depending on whether or not you roast the meat and bones before making the stock.   I suspect many risottos are made with light colored chicken stock.  Clearly, if you make it with beef stock, it will be darker.  That should not be an issue if you like the flavor of a beef broth in a particular dish.


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 20, 2008)

*The color of the risotto will be the color of whatever stock, seasoning or vegetables you're using. When I make Risotto Milanese, it calls for saffron threads. The risotto will be a deep, golden color. When making plain risotto with white cheese for instance, I use chicken broth almost always and I make a rich homemade broth so the color of the risotto is pale gold. If I use beef broth (seldom) it turns a light tan color. I don't think I've ever seen white risotto. It usually has some color because of the ingredients. *


----------



## hyp0xia (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. It's good to know that the color was right and I wasn't missing anything.

If you haven't seen Risotto with a white colour, here's a picture.


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2008)

That actually does not even look like risotto to me. It does not look creamy. I am not saying that is really is not risotto, but it just does not look like it to me. 

My guess is that you are doing things just fine. Don't worry about the color as long as it tastes the way you want it to taste.


----------



## hyp0xia (Oct 20, 2008)

GB said:


> That actually does not even look like risotto to me. It does not look creamy. I am not saying that is really is not risotto, but it just does not look like it to me.
> 
> My guess is that you are doing things just fine. Don't worry about the color as long as it tastes the way you want it to taste.



Yeah I noticed that too. Mine turned out very creamy with a darkened colour.

Thank you very much for the clarification. I made a seafood medley Risotto last night and it tasted amazing.

I just need to work on the timing now, because letting it sit while other things finished cooking, it started to thicken very very fast.

Any suggestions in that regard? (other than serve immediately)


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2008)

If your timing is off then add just a little bit more stock just before you are ready to serve. I would start with a 1/4 cup and stir that in. Keep adding 1/4 cup more until you hit the desired consistency. It should not take more than a 1/4 - 1/2 cup to loosen it up again.


----------



## hyp0xia (Oct 20, 2008)

Beautiful. I'll remember that for next time. Thanks GB.


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2008)

That also works for heating up leftover risotto. I did that a few nights ago, but it took closer to a cup and a half or more to get it good and loose again.


----------



## hyp0xia (Oct 20, 2008)

That was my next question! 

Although I don't think I have any stock left.. Would water be fine in this situation?


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2008)

I would not use water. It would loosen it up the same way as stock, but it would dilute the flavor to the point that it would not be worth it.

You can pan fry leftover risotto though. That can be just as delicious.


----------



## hyp0xia (Oct 20, 2008)

You mean pan fry without adding any more stock?

I could just do that...


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 20, 2008)

Pan fried risotto cakes with some cream sauce...I prefer that over regular risotto. Or deep fried risotto "fritters", YUM!


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah you pan fry without any more stock. Heat up some oil and put the risotto in as is.


----------



## hyp0xia (Oct 20, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> Pan fried risotto cakes with some cream sauce...I prefer that over regular risotto. Or deep fried risotto "fritters", YUM!



So what are you saying.. take the left over Risotto, mold it into a little cake(s) and fry it up?? That sounds good to me.. What kind of cream sauce did you have in mind??


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 20, 2008)

GB said:


> That actually does not even look like risotto to me. It does not look creamy. I am not saying that is really is not risotto, but it just does not look like it to me.
> 
> My guess is that you are doing things just fine. Don't worry about the color as long as it tastes the way you want it to taste.


 
You're right, GB, that isn't even Arborio rice!  Arborio rice is short-grained and stubby. and the texture would be creamy (without cream).

Hyp0xia, was that picture accompanying the recipe you made?  The end result you described that you attained sounds more like risotto to me.


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah those grains look way too long. I was also going to mention that when you cook risotto you cook the rice first until there is just a little spot of white in the center of each grain, then you start adding your liquid. I did not remember if the end product still had the transparent looking ends on the grains though.


----------



## hyp0xia (Oct 20, 2008)

No. I googled "Risotto" for reference. It's okay though. I've be told that the colour is normal


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 20, 2008)

hyp0xia said:


> Thanks for the replies. It's good to know that the color was right and I wasn't missing anything.
> 
> If you haven't seen Risotto with a white colour, here's a picture.


 
*This doesn't look like risotto to me.  The grains are too long and it isn't creamy as risotto should be.  Looks more like just plain rice.  Is this what you used?*


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 20, 2008)

hyp0xia said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. Mine turned out very creamy with a darkened colour.
> 
> Thank you very much for the clarification. I made a seafood medley Risotto last night and it tasted amazing.
> 
> ...



*Risotto is one of those foods that must be served immediately. If you wait, it becomes thick and gummy as you discovered.   I time it so we are ready to sit down a couple of minutes before I take it off the burner. In this house, ya snooze, ya lose. *


----------

